# ** Last Touch In Stock **



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Wooo Hooooo

Last touch back in stock!!

Grab it now.....



















Im just about to go an buy myself a couple too!!

Johnny


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Oooh I see you have the dispenser pumps aswell!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

For Hyper Wash - Correct 

For Last Touch we have Dispensing Spouts, available here:









http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9900

Only - £2.25


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Can those pumps be used on the Last Touch and APC aswell?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The Pouring Spouts can be used on all bottles. 

The pumps ONLY come with the Hyper Wash. We DO NOT sell them seperatley..... Sorry

Johnny


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The dispensing spouts are ace, it makes topping up dilution bottles much less messy


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Hoorah.. mines shipped...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> For Hyper Wash - Correct
> 
> For Last Touch we have Dispensing Spouts, available here:
> 
> ...





Epoch said:


> The dispensing spouts are ace, it makes topping up dilution bottles much less messy


Totally agree, i wouldnt be without mine now.

No more mess all over the sink when topping up, a real bonus when topping up Megs Wheel Brightner:thumb:


----------



## scottc (Apr 20, 2006)

Think I have enough last touch for now Johnny  

Hey I didnt see those pouring spouts, maybe if I had a one of those I wouldnt waste so much


----------

